# FOTDs Galore! (pic heavy)



## stephie06 (Jul 3, 2007)

I've accumulated a few fotds over the past few days. Summer classes are ending this week so I'm thinking of doing a tutorial on one of my looks. I just haven't decided which 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for looking ladies! I'd appreciate it if you left me some commentary so I can get better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Look #1* 
What I Used (all MAC unless otherwise stated)
Aquadisiac e/s
Contrast e/s 
Electra e/s
Shroom e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Shiseido mascara base
Shiseido lifting mascara
Afterdusk blush
Belightful iridescent powder
Tinted moisturizer (same in all fotds)
Lorac Luminizer (same in all fotds)
medium dark blotting powder
Tenderbaby tendertone








*Look #2* 
What I Used 




beautiful iris e/s (2nd row, last hole in palette)
hepcat e/s
satellite dreams e/s
phloof! e/s
out to shock l/s
brow shader porcelaine/browning
bountiful plushglass
same f/l, mascara, cheeks and foundation as before









*Look #3* (i didn't like it)
What I Used
going bananas e/s
bang on blue e/s
big t e/s
everything else the same












*Look #4* (my fave)
What I Used




humid e/s
swimming e/s
knight divine e/s
rose blanc e/s
out to shock l/s (i'm in love with it!)
she-boom lipgelee (also in love with!)
ardell falsies
everything else pretty much the same


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 3, 2007)

That last tank is from Hollister isn't it? I have the same exact one. lol Love your looks!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 3, 2007)

ooh, very pretty looks


----------



## entipy (Jul 3, 2007)

Those are all very pretty!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 3, 2007)

Pretty looks!!


----------



## Mien (Jul 3, 2007)

That first look reminds me of something a tried a while ago, but it looks *way* better on you. Love the 2nd one, lilacs make me happy


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 3, 2007)

you can totally rock aquadisiac!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 3, 2007)

Very purdy!


----------



## Kim. (Jul 3, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love all of them. What colour is your LORAC luminiquer? Your skin looks amazing.


----------



## star1692 (Jul 3, 2007)

How cute are you!  All the looks are pretty but the first is my fav!


----------



## Moppit (Jul 3, 2007)

I love all of them.  The blending is fantastic.  I could take a lesson from you.


----------



## munchkinhead (Jul 3, 2007)

I love the purple!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Gorgeous! I love all of them. What colour is your LORAC luminiquer? Your skin looks amazing._

 
i believe it's L2. it's the golden yellow luminizer. thanks a lot


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_I love all of them. The blending is fantastic. I could take a lesson from you._

 
wow thanks! i've learned a lot since i joined this site!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 3, 2007)

you're gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only suggestion I would make is the same one I have to take myself, and that's to neaten up your brows into an arch that really frames your eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's taken me almost a year to get mine where I want them, and I'm still not there. *sigh*


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_you're gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only suggestion I would make is the same one I have to take myself, and that's to neaten up your brows into an arch that really frames your eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's taken me almost a year to get mine where I want them, and I'm still not there. *sigh*_

 
i'm in complete agreement! i SERIOUSLY need to get mine shaped. i haven't had the time to get to the salon in a while


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 4, 2007)

all of your looks are lovely! #4 is my fav! do a tut on that one!!


----------



## natasha (Jul 4, 2007)

u r soooooooooo pretty...................


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 4, 2007)

I love the variety in your applications!


----------



## aeryss (Jul 4, 2007)

i really love the second one - even if they all were great - it is so smoooth and purple


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_all of your looks are lovely! #4 is my fav! do a tut on that one!!_

 
yeah, that one was my fave too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm definitley going to do one on that!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natasha* 

 
_u r soooooooooo pretty..................._

 
awww thanks!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asian_eyes* 

 
_I love the variety in your applications!_

 
thanks! i have so many new e/s colors that i want to make sure i don't make any feel left out lol


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 4, 2007)

You are beautiful!!! I love every single look!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 4, 2007)

nice work! i love the last one.


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 5, 2007)

thank y'all


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 5, 2007)

*Oh, I love the second look :nod:*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I love them all!


----------



## MACisME (Jul 5, 2007)

im feeling the first one the most! but u're wonderful!


----------



## breathless (Jul 5, 2007)

totally adorable! i love the second look sooooo muchies! i might use it tomorrow =]


----------



## more_please (Jul 6, 2007)

you are very good at selecting lip colors that complement the strong eye mu!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 

 
_you are very good at selecting lip colors that complement the strong eye mu!_

 
awww, thank you! i've been trying!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 6, 2007)

Sure do miss the thanks button. I love the all the looks, but my faves are #1 and #2.  I love the green and the turquoise colors... Eye game is HOT!!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 7, 2007)

Very pretty looks....the 1st one is my fav.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Jul 12, 2007)

love all the looks! but #2 is absolutely awesome! can you tell me where you put each color? or even better, if you can do a tut, i'd be really grateful! =D


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 12, 2007)

omg your skin is fantastic!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilmzkimmylady* 

 
_love all the looks! but #2 is absolutely awesome! can you tell me where you put each color? or even better, if you can do a tut, i'd be really grateful! =D_

 
sorry love, i've completely gone blank on exactly where i put everything. i'll try to recreate it soon and either do a tut or just detail it out. thanks for looking!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 12, 2007)

i really like #2 also....i agree, tut please.


----------



## LindseySullivan (Sep 10, 2007)

love em all - I think the green's my fave


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

They are all beautiful. The first and the last are my favorites.


----------



## aprilprincesse (Sep 10, 2007)

very nice!  i especially love the first two


----------



## sincola (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, your blending is fantastic. I like all of these looks!


----------



## Jayne (Sep 10, 2007)

love them all


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2007)

these are gorgeous!!!i love ALL of your looks and tutorials! you are sooo creative when it comes to doing your eye make up it is really good! well done!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 10, 2007)

You did a fabulous job with all your looks, but the last one is truly amazing!  Great color choices!


----------



## pichima (Sep 10, 2007)

I love #2 and #4!
I'd love to see a tut on both of them ^^


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Jan 1, 2008)

i LOVE the green!!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Jan 13, 2008)

the first an the last looks were my fave! how come u havent done any youtube tutorials lately Steph!!? miss them, i'v watched them all since i became a regular on youtube, your very good and ur vids r great to watch!


----------



## Jot (Jan 14, 2008)

They are all fab. Love the tshirt in the first look x


----------



## rubysubi (Jan 14, 2008)

fabulous! and i'm so envious of ur perfect skin. how do you manage to take such fly non-blurry pix?


----------



## mandragora (Jan 14, 2008)

Love all of them.  You always do great color combo.  My fave is the pink/purple one on this set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are all beautiful! You're pretty.


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful, I love the color combinations!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 14, 2008)

Love them all.... but especially the first one


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 14, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

lovin the green!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 15, 2008)

You're so pretty and the makeup is gorgeous as always.
BTW, your clothes are always so pretty


----------

